# Marko A2 Aussie pass around



## CB1968

I have a 250mm Marko Gyuto in A2, I love it, I was thinking of passing this knife around to Aus members, if anyone in AUS is keen just PM me with your address and details, only realistic individuals need apply.......
No overseas interest please!!!!


----------



## chefcomesback

So in , pm imcoming


----------



## Bill13

So you are saying I need to move? This is a great offer!!


----------



## Geo87

Omg! I love you I am in in in!
Pm sent


----------



## melbournites

Very generous. Count me in.


----------



## jimbob

Would have been keen as! Alas I am now a kiwi


----------



## scotchef38

Very kind of you,i have a Marko in 52100 so it would be interesting to compare the two.


----------



## 420layersofdank

Im not in aus but can i get in ? Ill pay for shipping


----------



## CB1968

420layersofdank said:


> Im not in aus but can i get in ? Ill pay for shipping



Sorry mate just Aussies for this one.


----------



## rami_m

I want in But not sure if I would add anything as I am not an expert by any stretch. So keeping put. Would be very interested in any reviews opinions you guys have.


----------

